# DESTIN REDFISH TOURNAMENT 4/25/09



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

I hope everyone is getting excited about our 3rd tournament of the season in Destin next weekend. Just wanted to announce that times and directions have been posted on the website www.theredfishclub.com and if you haven't jumped on the band wagon yet, come on! 

Feel free to contact me if you have any questions.

Jim (850)450-4298 [email protected]


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Chad and I will be there!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm back in town, so I wil be back with Dawna for this one!!! (If she'll have me back)


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry Jim, I have got an IFA in Lafitte this weekend. Wish I could be there.


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

We'll be there...haven't found any fish yet, but we'll be there.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking forward to tomorrow guys..All the gear is cleaned and ready!!!!


----------

